# swell.gr:Ford S-Max Paint Correction



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi again,

About a week ago, a Ford S-Max was booked for paint correction. Car was suffering form severe holograms due to owners try to polish it with wrong products/technique

Since this had to be corrected, I chose my favorite polishes, Menzerna PO203S and PO85RD on rotary and DA polishers with Lake Country, Sonus and Meg's pads after a through clay process with Race Glaze Poly Clay and CG Speed Wipe.

After paint correction, car's paint was ready for protection so first I applied a coat of CG Black Light and finally (after BL Cured) a coat of Race Glaze 55 Signature Wax.

Difference was huge, the owner didn't expect that since his initial disappointment on his failed attempt to polish his car.

Following are some before, 50/50 and after pictures:

*50/50*



















*Before and After *




















*
Final *


























































































































































































































Thanks


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

amazing work again Mike.. amazing products too..:thumb::thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicely done Mike


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, that went quite wrong the first time didn't it. :doublesho

Great turnaround though, and excellent (especially for me) to see what can be done with 203s and 85rd on this colour Ford paint (they're on my Radar for doing the Fiesta at some point). So thanks on both counts :thumb:

Did you try finishing down the 203s on its own? How did that leave things?


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Hmmm what a big car mate?
Nice job with awesome results!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

McClane said:


> Yeah, that went quite wrong the first time didn't it. :doublesho
> 
> Great turnaround though, and excellent (especially for me) to see what can be done with 203s and 85rd on this colour Ford paint (they're on my Radar for doing the Fiesta at some point). So thanks on both counts :thumb:
> 
> Did you try finishing down the 203s on its own? How did that leave things?


85 leaves a better surface, more glossy, the ideal finish for me


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

mike swell said:


> 85 leaves a better surface, more glossy, the ideal finish for me


Thanks Mike, as I expected. I just wondered from the POV of the Ford paint whether the 203 was "single stage worthy". :thumb:

I guess it depends how much you're expecting in the finishing dept.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice work Mike :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Great Job done Mike !!!! Very nice result...


----------

